# Have you dream of a place where all threads are answered?



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi
lately i been seeing a lot of unanswered threads and i was wondering why?
Questions are too silly or ideas too crazy or is so bad to help people that know less than you do and wants to learn?
Come on lets be honest there is some people here with an incredible amount of knowledge and some other like me that don't know much about fish keeping but as stated before, wants to learn.
No one is obligated to answer but please let's collaborate for the well being of other people pets and our own, even do i know every single thread can't be answered by the same person, there is thousand of members at Bettafish.com.
People like me that are new to fish keeping can give so little to no advice because we are not certain if we would do more harm than good.

And that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Generally I regularly look at unanswered threads and if I can answer them I will or provide a link to an active thread discussing the same topic.

"People like me that are new to fish keeping can give so little to no advice because we are not certain if we would do more harm than good."

That is what the forum is here for, to ask questions and provide information / help. Ask your question and someone will provide an answer from their experience, if that information works in your situation then by all means use it. If it is not quite what you are looking for, then someone will provide that information.
If I can any information, I learn from this site, I will double check if possible.

Research online in respect to your question and then if you cannot find a definitive answer then ask on here.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I too will often try to get to threads that have not been answered but no sense guessing at the answer if I do not know. Sometimes I think they get over looked if it isn't busy when you post the thread and then it gets off the "new posts" first page. Admittedly, this is how I frequent the site. New posts. 

I am sorry if your original thread was over looked but please do not give up. This forum is amazing for helping others who are new to the hobby. Amazing people here willing to share their knowledge. I have learned so much here during my stay and I hope that you will as well. Also, hope you hang around once you have learned things to share with other newbies.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I sometimes go through threads with no answers.. Unless I'm totally clueless I'll answer, try and find a link talking about the same topic, if there is something I'm not sure of myself I will always say that after.. Sometimes I just tell the person to message a very experienced member about their thread  Usually after one person replies more people get going on something too so that's always good.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I try and answer as many threads as i can but since i don't know so much about fish keeping, is a little bit harder for me to answer them all with an accurate answer.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I try an d answer as many threads as I can but being relatively un experienced (unless we are talking about plants) i cannot answer them.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Trust me this is not about my threads but everybody elses, that are not answered and i wouldn't like no one to quit at fish keeping or not know how to properly take care of their fish.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I only look at the first page in each section. Since I'm in a different time zone to most of you guys, threads are generally answered before I get to them, because they are asked while I'm in bed.  

When I don't answer a thread, it's usually because I don't know the answer, but I'll confess I have days where I won't look at threads I'm not interested in, or I'm too tired or too busy.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

That is so honest of you. Thank you so much. 
I hope everybody get their questions answered.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

To be truthfully honest, I personally dislike seeing 100 threads saying "OMG MY FISH HAS FINROT WHAT DO I DO?" or "HOW DO I BREED MY FISH?" or other fairly simple and FAQ-like questions when there are a plethora of wonderfully written stickies in the appropriate sections.

Unfortunately it is not practiced in this forum but in my gaming forums, threads are redirected and subsequently deleted when you ask a question that is clearly and properly covered in a sticky.

I don't think it is necessary to have about 5 or so threads a day on "HOW MUCH/WHAT DO I FEED MY FISH" when there are several "Care" stickies at the top.

Normally I just end up linking people to the stickies and/or highlighting the answer to their question in the sticky.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Exactly! You help people like me by telling them where to look. 
Thing is that sometimes you might wanna hear different opinions on a topic and get the best out of each answer. Thanks.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> Exactly! You help people like me by telling them where to look.
> Thing is that sometimes you might wanna hear different opinions on a topic and get the best out of each answer. Thanks.


if any newbs are reading this, use the search function first, if you don't find your answer then google your question. THEN and only then, if you find no answer, ask here.

I found more answers and better answers on google than I have here (no offense guys!)


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

IMO that would make the site pointless, I guess all people like me want to find a more accurate and reliable answer.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Google is nice for some facts, medicating etc. But a lot of the time people are searching for opinions and personal experiences from a wide range of people- in which case forums are the best. Sometimes a question is so personal, like if your specific stocking ideas will work out as well. Sometimes if a fish is very sick and medicine isn't helping it's good to ask- also if you have an untrained eye, I highly recommend posting a photo of your sick fish on here, it's possible for new members to diagnose things wrong (like me when I was new here, lol ^-^).


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> IMO that would make the site pointless, I guess all people like me want to find a more accurate and reliable answer.


IMO it makes the site less annoying and cluttered.....


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My pet peeve on this forum is people asking what the "mysterious white film" on their tank is- protein film. I've answered this question sooo many times- I'm currently working on a "Freshwater Aquarium Pests" article that I hope will be stickied.
(Not that that'll stop a ton of questions about what it is...) xD


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

One thing we can do is just reply to a thread, even if we dont have an answer just say HI it will get the thread from unanswered to new posts where more people will see them


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

I wish more people would update their posts too, If someone asks for advice and get replys then at least have the courtesy to come back and say thanks and let us know how you made out and which piece of advice helped you.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Google is nice for some facts, medicating etc. But a lot of the time people are searching for opinions and personal experiences from a wide range of people- in which case forums are the best. Sometimes a question is so personal, like if your specific stocking ideas will work out as well. Sometimes if a fish is very sick and medicine isn't helping it's good to ask- also if you have an untrained eye, I highly recommend posting a photo of your sick fish on here, it's possible for new members to diagnose things wrong (like me when I was new here, lol ^-^).


Olympia is right, Is impossible to get the personalized answers from google.
Don't get me wrong google is good but it will never como as close as plant advice from MO, or Bombalurinas journal thread "Maybe this will help", or pictures of Olympia's garden and so on. 
advice from personal experiences is the best.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree with a lot of things that have been said in this thread.

One thing I have to say, is that my major pet hate is new members posting correctly in Meet the Community and NO ONE answer them, a simple welcome is all that is required. Doesnt not have to be a moderator, anyone can do it...makes them feel welcome and more likely to stay.

Posting a simple hello and then potentially leaving is not a good way to increase the member base.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your input, I like the way you think!


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I should be thanking you for starting this thread, it brings up extremely valid points and is something I have also noticed as well.

The new members who sign up on this forum should be welcomed, not just by the welcome email received when they sign up but in person by members.
As someone mentioned, if a thread is recent and answers the posters questions, then by all means direct them to that thread. It may not be directly related to their point but will offer information perhaps they have not thought of before starting another thread asking about it.

The classified section, yes a lot of threads go unanswered unless someone is interested in the item being offered..other sections though, the threads as mentioned may be lost with the new posts in other threads..I know Byron is extremely active in a lot of forum sections and rightly so with his knowledge.

My area is African Cichlids, which I am no expert on but know more about than anything else, I will still offer advice if it is relevant and not likely to cause harm to keepers fish or if regarding equipment, potentially themselves in other sections and have done.

It was an excellent thought on your part starting this thread..congrats.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree.. the community should be warmer and friendlier to new members.. 
I've seen a lot of new people get frustrated when they're doing something potentially dangerous, and just because someone acts more forceful about the right thing to do, they naturally want to do the opposite..
For example this betta site is incredibly warm, and willing to continue to offer help as long as the person is trying (there have been times of hostility in the past, and this just gets everyone more frustrated). If we all posted "your betta will be miserable with out a heater" to new members, it just seems a lot more intimidating than "you'll notice your betta full of energy once he has heated water".
If that makes sense to you guys. People listen better if you treat them nice. Of course over text on the internet, things are misinterperated, and we have to solve those issues, it's why I tend to use a lot of smiley faces actually.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

LOL. I am sure everyone is gonna appreciate the smiley faces and the helpful advice.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Same can be said with humans, I got majorly cranky when I had no hot water in the middle of Canadian winter and had to go down the road to my friends house in -20°C to have a bath/shower 

I agree with what you are saying Olympia, it is hard to convey information via text, that is why the posts should be clear and to the point without offering arguments.


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

People should remember too the main focus of these forums is for people with similar interests come together and exchange info, many times new members are unfamilar with forums and usually are stressed out over issues with there tank. Then when they post a question and need help some folks jump on them for being overstocked or mixing species that they shouldnt, sometimes just a little patients and understanding goes a long way


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hanky said:


> People should remember too the main focus of these forums is for people with similar interests come together and exchange info, many times new members are unfamilar with forums and usually are stressed out over issues with there tank. Then when they post a question and need help some folks jump on them for being overstocked or mixing species that they shouldnt, sometimes just a little patients and understanding goes a long way


Yes you have a good point, but often times it is the overstocking, overfeeding, and mixing of fishes that shouldn't be together that causes the health problems that brought newcomer here in first place. 
Questions should be answered, but one must also point out that which may be contributing to the problem or soon will be.
Just my two cent's.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> Don't get me wrong google is good but it will never como as close as plant advice from MO, or Bombalurinas journal thread "Maybe this will help", or pictures of Olympia's garden and so on.


Just googled "my betta won't eat" and got a variety of personal experiences from several fish forums including this one. I stand by the GOOGLE FIRST advice.


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

1077 said:


> Yes you have a good point, but often times it is the overstocking, overfeeding, and mixing of fishes that shouldn't be together that causes the health problems that brought newcomer here in first place.
> Questions should be answered, but one must also point out that which may be contributing to the problem or soon will be.
> Just my two cent's.


I totally agree, I guess its just in a few cases I've seen some remarks to newbies that seem very snooty or degrading to them, I know its not always easy to get a compationate response to someone in text form.


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Just googled "my betta won't eat" and got a variety of personal experiences from several fish forums including this one. I stand by the GOOGLE FIRST advice.


See even Google directs you to these forums, for some of us its more than just a quick fix answer, we ant to connect with people that have the same experiences


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Hanky said:


> See even Google directs you to these forums


Exactly my point. Apparently folks have a hard time finding answers that are already here so they persist in starting redundant threads. Not their fault! Even I have had a hard time with the search function here. Thus, GOOGLE FIRST.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Lots of great points made here!! I too answer what I can, and welcome where I can. Sometimes I type a big long reply and then get timed out. it happened again today. I just don't have time then to start all over. I have to leave and come back later. These things happen. 
Lets hope more people also find the chat room and come in and ask their questions directly. Sadly it takes a few posts, I think 15 before the room lets you in. It keeps the spammers away but also those who are brand new and need the help the most.
A HUGE EFFORT has been made to revive our chat room. Lately there have been 5-6 in there at a time. DON'T BE SHY!! 

We all have to remember that we all started as a "newbie" everyone of us. Even if it was just a "newbie" to the site rather than a "newbie" to fish keeping. The LFSs will forever continue to advise badly, they all have the same focus... to make money! They will sell you almost anything inappropriate. And when you are panic stricken over the impending death of your fish you want help. Not to go searching thru endless posts. Agreed...a better way to find articles will help. I can't find them sometimes either. It's a work in progress. 
:gossip: Just keep talking to each other!! We are all here for the same thing!


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

Jakiebabie said:


> Lots of great points made here!! I too answer what I can, and welcome where I can. Sometimes I type a big long reply and then get timed out. it happened again today. I just don't have time then to start all over. I have to leave and come back later. These things happen.
> Lets hope more people also find the chat room and come in and ask their questions directly. Sadly it takes a few posts, I think 15 before the room lets you in. It keeps the spammers away but also those who are brand new and need the help the most.
> A HUGE EFFORT has been made to revive our chat room. Lately there have been 5-6 in there at a time. DON'T BE SHY!!
> 
> ...


Well put.
I like being here to help answer posts and learn some things myself along the way, I in no way want to discourage people from asking questions no matter how many threads we have, its not easy searching for specifics.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Well point i was trying to make is that a couple of minutes of our time would change the care that our fish get; What's the point of googling when you have the best answers you could ever get right here on this site.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> Well point i was trying to make is that a couple of minutes of our time would change the care that our fish get; What's the point of googling when you have the best answers you could ever get right here on this site.


I'll try one more time.....googling will direct you to answers that have previously been given here and on http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/ of which you are also a member since they are a bettafish.com affiliate.

PLUS answers from a myriad of other fish forums.

Then if your question still isn't answered to your satisfaction, by all means ask it here.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree. Google it. I Google everything... and thank goodness I did, cause it brought me here.... where I stayed!. I would never have found this Forum if I have not Google'd my original problem. 
I love this Forum, but there are very specific forums out there for specific species. Rainbowfish, Cory's, Goldfish etc.... Where you can identify exactly what species you have.... this is a more general all around forum, and the info is likely all composed by it's member's contributions and experiences. 
I'm not saying don't come here to ask at all.... I'm saying it is a balance, or think of Google as a 2nd opinion. If you find you have a specific species, and it's not in our Profiles, search it, and bring back some info to add to our site. Contact Byron (as he writes probably all of our profiles) if you don't wish to add it yourself. I'm sure there are some rules we need to follow to do this but again this site is all about learning. Enjoy!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There are so many threads to go through that I can't get to all of them in a timely manner. I feel bad if someone posts something like "help, my fish is dying " then the next post is 'never mind. He died."


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

hey everyone in this thread! Now I know why the board was down last night!

Now, at the top of the page you will see an "UNANSWERED" category to click on with all unanswered posts appearing so no one will go without notice. 

Very nice. Thanks admin!


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Best thing ever! all prayers have been answered!


----------

